# Finally got my gun



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

10.5 inch barrel, the thing weighs a ton, definitely will need shooting stix to hunt with it...
Danny Boy, when you are of age & come to the states I'll let you squeeze off a few rounds & then your view of hunting & guns will change...
View attachment 109779


btw, my finger is NOT on the trigger, just looks like that in the pic


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> 10.5 inch barrel, the thing weighs a ton, definitely will need shooting stix to hunt with it...
> Danny Boy, when you are of age & come to the states I'll let you squeeze off a few rounds & then your view of hunting & guns will change...
> View attachment 109779


possible penis replacement....or maybe not


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

patriot said:


> 10.5 inch barrel, the thing weighs a ton, definitely will need shooting stix to hunt with it...
> Danny Boy, when you are of age & come to the states I'll let you squeeze off a few rounds & then your view of hunting & guns will change...
> View attachment 109779


possible penis replacement....or maybe not
[/quote]








you are just a smelly hippie, aren't you


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

patriot said:


> 10.5 inch barrel, the thing weighs a ton, definitely will need shooting stix to hunt with it...
> Danny Boy, when you are of age & come to the states I'll let you squeeze off a few rounds & then your view of hunting & guns will change...
> View attachment 109779


possible penis replacement....or maybe not
[/quote]

You were a bit behind schedule, on this reply. I'm disappointed.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> 10.5 inch barrel, the thing weighs a ton, definitely will need shooting stix to hunt with it...
> Danny Boy, when you are of age & come to the states I'll let you squeeze off a few rounds & then your view of hunting & guns will change...
> View attachment 109779


possible penis replacement....or maybe not
[/quote]








you are just a smelly hippie, aren't you
[/quote]
nope just an average person showing normal concerns.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

patriot said:


> 10.5 inch barrel, the thing weighs a ton, definitely will need shooting stix to hunt with it...
> Danny Boy, when you are of age & come to the states I'll let you squeeze off a few rounds & then your view of hunting & guns will change...
> View attachment 109779


possible penis replacement....or maybe not
[/quote]








you are just a smelly hippie, aren't you
[/quote]
nope just an average person showing normal concerns.
[/quote]

Yeah, defending yourself from harm is a big issue today. I mean, who would want to live, right?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

patriot said:


> you are just a smelly hippie, aren't you


 nope just an average person showing normal concerns.
[/quote]

You are concerned about the size of my penis? And you think that's a normal thing to do? Freak.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> you are just a smelly hippie, aren't you


 nope just an average person showing normal concerns.
[/quote]

You are concerned about the size of my penis? And you think that's a normal thing to do? Freak.:rasp:
[/quote]

judging by the size of that gun you must be. you ever heard the small men and big cars comparason....breaks down to subconcious inadeqacy


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Kick ass gun man!!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

doode you must have tiny hog to have such a huge gun..

whats up dirty harry?


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> doode you must have tiny hog to have such a huge gun..
> 
> whats up dirty harry?


i read somewhere they can do surgery do help


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

patriot said:


> doode you must have tiny hog to have such a huge gun..
> 
> whats up dirty harry?


i read somewhere they can do surgery do help
[/quote]

i was just joking, if you refer to the thread about the smallest flare gun and read my repl you might get the joke


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

patriot said:


> you are just a smelly hippie, aren't you


 nope just an average person showing normal concerns.
[/quote]

You are concerned about the size of my penis? And you think that's a normal thing to do? Freak.:rasp:
[/quote]

judging by the size of that gun you must be. you ever heard the small men and big cars comparason....breaks down to subconcious inadeqacy
[/quote]
I have a fast car and a good nuber of guns, does that mean I automatically have a small penis


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> you are just a smelly hippie, aren't you


 nope just an average person showing normal concerns.
[/quote]

You are concerned about the size of my penis? And you think that's a normal thing to do? Freak.:rasp:
[/quote]

judging by the size of that gun you must be. you ever heard the small men and big cars comparason....breaks down to subconcious inadeqacy
[/quote]
I have a fast car and a good nuber of guns, does that mean I automatically have a small penis








[/quote]

if the cap fits my friend....wear it


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

patriot said:


> you are just a smelly hippie, aren't you


 nope just an average person showing normal concerns.
[/quote]

You are concerned about the size of my penis? And you think that's a normal thing to do? Freak.:rasp:
[/quote]

judging by the size of that gun you must be. you ever heard the small men and big cars comparason....breaks down to subconcious inadeqacy
[/quote]
I have a fast car and a good nuber of guns, does that mean I automatically have a small penis








[/quote]

if the cap fits my friend....wear it
[/quote]










So the fact that I grew up with a racing/hunting background doesn't help? Was I doomed from birth?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

patriot said:


> judging by the size of that gun you must be. you ever heard the small men and big cars comparason....breaks down to subconcious inadeqacy


LOL...actually it's due to the technical specs - this gun shoots flat from 0 to 250 yards, and can take down anything that walks this good earth, and shoots three different calibers so I can save on $$ and wrist sprains, so it's really a matter of getting a perfect tool for any job that might come my way. But if you wanna equate penis inferiority complex to it then whatever you say...because you obviously know it all.









Xenon, thanks man. If you're ever in NY and we can get upstate you're more than welcome to try it out - f'n Bloomberg passed a law making it illegal for non permit holders to go to ranges in NYC. Jerk. Nismo, too funny, man, especially with your post in the flare gun thread.

Gonna test it out tonight for the first time...should be a blast, no pun intended


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome gun dude! what other size shell's does it take ?


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

nice gun. i thought it was a Magnum


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice hand cannon man.

Dont mind Patriot, he just gets his purple headed yogurt squirter off by thinking of another mans penis.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> 10.5 inch barrel, the thing weighs a ton, definitely will need shooting stix to hunt with it...
> Danny Boy, when you are of age & come to the states I'll let you squeeze off a few rounds & then your view of hunting & guns will change...
> View attachment 109779
> 
> ...


sweet gun, i love guns







especially big ones, ive only got shotguns, no hand guns allowed in the uk


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks everybody...it also shoots .45 Colt Long (like the cowboy revolvers) and .454 casull. It has a compensator, and is really heavy, so the kick should hopefully not be too bad, especially with the .45 Colt Longs...

You can check out the specs and stuff here: http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/sto...707&isFirearm=Y


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

that things a monster


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

patriot said:


> 10.5 inch barrel, the thing weighs a ton, definitely will need shooting stix to hunt with it...
> Danny Boy, when you are of age & come to the states I'll let you squeeze off a few rounds & then your view of hunting & guns will change...
> View attachment 109779


possible penis replacement....or maybe not
[/quote]
Possible troll?

Congrats Scrap, she looks like a lot of fine.

Btw, how can gun or a car be reffered to as a penis replacement when most people think of them as female? I've never heard an infantryman say "This is my rifle, I call him Bob." My mortor cannon was named Betsy. (Bessy)


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> Possible troll?
> 
> Congrats Scrap, she looks like a lot of fine.
> 
> Btw, how can gun or a car be reffered to as a penis replacement when most people think of them as female? I've never heard an infantryman say "This is my rifle, I call him Bob." My mortor cannon was named Betsy. (Bessy)


Thanks man. I dunno what's up with that kid, he seems to have to degrade anything that seems to threaten him...maybe he's the one with feelings of inadequacy?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Possible troll?
> 
> Congrats Scrap, she looks like a lot of fine.
> 
> Btw, how can gun or a car be reffered to as a penis replacement when most people think of them as female? I've never heard an infantryman say "This is my rifle, I call him Bob." My mortor cannon was named Betsy. (Bessy)


Thanks man. I dunno what's up with that kid, he seems to have to degrade anything that seems to threaten him...maybe he's the one with feelings of inadequacy?
[/quote]

i think he was just dissapointed that you dont have a huge unit.. poor guy, got all worked up just to be let down


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i think he was just dissapointed that you dont have a huge unit.. poor guy, got all worked up just to be let down


Hahaha, well then it was almost his lucky day! I say that because it's out of commission for a while...it's been killing me all day, hurting really really bad, because I stepped on it in the shower this morning.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Stop f*cking up every firearms thread Patriot.

Nice purchase there, Scrap.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Stop f*cking up every firearms thread Patriot.
> 
> Nice purchase there, Scrap.


 im sorry dont shoot!


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Hemi said:


> i think its fine for network channles NBC CBS ABC FOX and such
> 
> but if they f*ck with my CABLE
> thats it
> ...


this is why civilians should not be allowed guns.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

patriot said:


> Stop f*cking up every firearms thread Patriot.
> 
> Nice purchase there, Scrap.


 im sorry dont shoot!








[/quote]


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

patriot said:


> i think its fine for network channles NBC CBS ABC FOX and such
> 
> but if they f*ck with my CABLE
> thats it
> ...


*this is why civilians should not be allowed guns.*
[/quote]

this is why you shouldnt belive everything you read on the interweb ..

patriot it would be nice if you had a fire arm in your hand and no knowledge of gun safety in a solid steel room that would casue the bullet to riccocet until it made contact with a soft object to absorb its velocity on one side and allow it to exit out the other side with a satasfing splat sound.. then you really could be the poster boy for gun safety so so aspire to be..

what was that????

i did i hear a???

OWNED!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

patriot said:


> i think its fine for network channles NBC CBS ABC FOX and such
> 
> but if they f*ck with my CABLE
> thats it
> ...


this is why civilians should not be allowed guns.
[/quote]


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i think its fine for network channles NBC CBS ABC FOX and such
> 
> but if they f*ck with my CABLE
> thats it
> ...


*this is why civilians should not be allowed guns.*
[/quote]

this is why you shouldnt belive everything you read on the interweb ..

patriot it would be nice if you had a fire arm in your hand and no knowledge of gun safety in a solid steel room that would casue the bullet to riccocet until it made contact with a soft object to absorb its velocity on one side and allow it to exit out the other side with a satasfing splat sound.. then you really could be the poster boy for gun safety so so aspire to be..

what was that????

i did i hear a???

OWNED!
[/quote]

your basically sayin it would be nice if i were dead?.

you dont sound a very stable person to have such wicked thoughts.

but i love what you said as it just fuels my argument that people like you arnt capable of handling a catapult let alone a firearm.

royally owned id say and by your own words...


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

your fucked patriot, is this what u do for fun? start arguments with people on the internet?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

patriot said:


> you are just a smelly hippie, aren't you


 nope just an average person showing normal concerns.
[/quote]

You are concerned about the size of my penis? And you think that's a normal thing to do? Freak.:rasp:
[/quote]

judging by the size of that gun you must be. you ever heard the small men and big cars comparason....breaks down to subconcious inadeqacy
[/quote]

Ahhh I see, and your inadeqacy would be self-confidence. Being that you have to break down others in order to feel you are important or in charge. Might I add that you too are lacking confidence in your package if you need to make others feel so inadequate about theirs. I see you refer to yourself as normal but it would appear you don't truly believe so. I never knew that just because someone likes large calibers it denotes a small penis size. I wish I could make such grand delusions to make myself feel of more importance over others.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Ahhh I see, and your inadeqacy would be self-confidence. Being that you have to break down others in order to feel you are important or in charge. Might I add that you too are lacking confidence in your package if you need to make others feel so inadequate about theirs. I see you refer to yourself as normal but it would appear you don't truly believe so. I never knew that just because someone likes large calibers it denotes a small penis size. I wish I could make such grand delusions to make myself feel of more importance over others.


Hello, exactly! I couldn't have said it better myself. See, Patriot sees a big gun, and automatically starts thinking it has to do with other factors, not realizing it was a carefully thought out decision based on my evaluation of the proper tool that I would need to get a number of jobs done efficiently and effectively. He is the same type of person as the ones that instituted the assult weaspons ban - just b/c something looks a certain way that doesn't automatically mean it's evil or sadistic or for compensating purposes. They wound up trying to use wording that would ban many non "evil" looking guns, based on the way the gun works. They say a little knowledge is a dangerous thing, and Patriot is proof positive of that. Which is a pretty ironic name for you to have, since PATRIOTS were what freed this country from the British, using what? GUNS. If everyone was like you, Patriot, we'd all be sipping tea and paying taxes without representation. You should give that name up; your stances are a spit in the face to all the good men & women who have fought & died to make this country what it is.

As a side note, got back from the range a little bit ago, and all I can say is HOLY SH*T, the thing is awesome. The kick from .45 Colts is almost nil, pretty much the same as shooting a .38 special. Met a couple of really cool people, too, fired a few shots of their guns & vice versa, gotta love the commraderie. When I fired a .454 round, tho, the sh*t was insane, crazy boom & flame. All the heads turned & they were like "Whatthef*ckwasdat??" hahaha. Haven't shot .460's out of it yet, that'll be next time....

Thanks again to everyone for the props


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Holy cow scrap, the 460 Did you have to wait for delivery or were you lucky enough to find one on a shelf? If you plan to hunt look at the cor-bon ammo, hands down the hottest loads available. Gotta love the S&W X-frame


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude that thing must blast a two foot flame, if you miss tem witht hte round which is unlikely consdieringits practiaclally a mack turck the rlaes will take out the intruder..


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I shoot 250 rounds per week in trap. beretta 682 gold x trap and an skb o/u and i have never had any one say my $4500 and $2800. trap guns mean I have a small dong. and I have 3 corvettes a 63 slpit window coupe,71 lt1 and new c6. I think that dumb ass patriot needs to get his head out of his ass and understand what a true man is. not some puss that gets his nails done and wears pink shirts you are the prob.with this world not me for protecting my land and property.grow some balls and be a man you prob. drive a kia dont you. ***


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm surprised Patriot hasn't been banned or at least warned. He picks fights in all the firearms threads, but doesn't support his opinions in the slightest. It wouldn't bother me if he's anti-gun and had some sort of reasoning for his stance, but he doesn't.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I brought up the fact that is name is PATRIOT and guess what. The queer doesnt even live in the U.S. Obviously by choosing that name and not living in the U.S. and always trying to start sh*t with us he is trying to mock everything and everyone and is a complete troll.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Fastmover13 said:


> Holy cow scrap, the 460 Did you have to wait for delivery or were you lucky enough to find one on a shelf? If you plan to hunt look at the cor-bon ammo, hands down the hottest loads available. Gotta love the S&W X-frame


Man, I was a little nervous about that, b/c you have 30 days max to buy a gun, or lose the permit. So when I called the dealer and he said he could order it no problem, I was a little skeptical, but he got it in less than a week. And I picked up a box of those Carbon last night, expensive as hell, $44 for a box of 20. But they are only 1,200 fps, the Hornady I think go 2,300 fps...

I gotta say I'm a little anxious about firing the .460 after seeing the .454...excited and pumped...


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> I brought up the fact that is name is PATRIOT and guess what. The queer doesnt even live in the U.S. Obviously by choosing that name and not living in the U.S. and always trying to start sh*t with us he is trying to mock everything and everyone and is a complete troll.


your saying that a person can only be patriotic the the US ? wow thats arrogant even by my standards.

i dont troll..all i do is exactly what you do and give my opinion on a subject the difference is that im not rude or ignorant enough to think the world revolves around the united states,
p.s i actually like the states so dont go flaming me as a american hater cos thats far from the facts


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

patriot said:


> I brought up the fact that is name is PATRIOT and guess what. The queer doesnt even live in the U.S. Obviously by choosing that name and not living in the U.S. and always trying to start sh*t with us he is trying to mock everything and everyone and is a complete troll.


your saying that a person can only be patriotic the the US ? wow thats arrogant even by my standards.

i dont troll..all i do is exactly what you do and give my opinion on a subject the difference is that im not rude or *ignorant* enough to think the world revolves around the united states,
p.s i actually like the states so dont go flaming me as a american hater cos thats far from the facts
[/quote]

this is debatable


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> I brought up the fact that is name is PATRIOT and guess what. The queer doesnt even live in the U.S. Obviously by choosing that name and not living in the U.S. and always trying to start sh*t with us he is trying to mock everything and everyone and is a complete troll.


your saying that a person can only be patriotic the the US ? wow thats arrogant even by my standards.

i dont troll..all i do is exactly what you do and give my opinion on a subject the difference is that im not rude or *ignorant* enough to think the world revolves around the united states,
p.s i actually like the states so dont go flaming me as a american hater cos thats far from the facts
[/quote]

this is debatable
[/quote]

very clear in my mind.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

this mind...


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

very good ...i like that


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> this mind...


doode who shaves there mustash like that?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

your saying that a person can only be patriotic the the US ? wow thats arrogant even by my standards.

i dont troll..all i do is exactly what you do and give my opinion on a subject the difference is that im not rude or ignorant enough to think the world revolves around the united states,
p.s i actually like the states so dont go flaming me as a american hater cos thats far from the facts
[/quote]

judging by the size of that gun *you must be*. you ever heard the small men and big cars comparason....breaks down to subconcious inadeqacy[/quote]

Give your opinion? Seems like a statement rather than an opinion to me. Maybe if you quite contradicting yourself so much others would actaully listen to you.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

exactly where are the contradictions.

you seem like a nice guy please put forward your point a little better please


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

Very nice piece. I see you have enflamed the anti gun people. Welcome, friend.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

yes welcome...nothing like a good clean debate.

keeps the pro gun guy away from "hunting" the small furry animals.if they are arguing on here


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

patriot said:


> yes welcome...nothing like a good clean debate.
> 
> keeps the pro gun guy away from "hunting" the small furry animals.if they are arguing on here


How can it be a debate if you've never offered up anything to support your opinion.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

he never does...its a constant cycle of babble with patriot "guns are bad...because they are" "why are they bad" "im a patriot...save the whales!"...thats the extent of info you'll get from him...

BTW, badass gun, i got to shoot the s&w 500 last year, bout the same size by the looks of it, but a BADASS kick.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> he never does...its a constant cycle of babble with patriot "guns are bad...because they are" "why are they bad" "im a patriot...save the whales!"...thats the extent of info you'll get from him...
> 
> BTW, badass gun, i got to shoot the s&w 500 last year, bout the same size by the looks of it, but a BADASS kick.


dont start me on whales...its discusting the way they are hunted and i feel so sorry for the killer whales that are kept in captivity


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Patriot should be banned by now, the amount of flaming and de-railing he's done.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

patriot said:


> Patriot should be banned by now, the amount of flaming and de-railing he's done.


eeerrr hes not really doign anything wrong, he polite but just very very annoying, and it seems to be an intentional "im going to be a polite pain in the ass" kind of approach to sucking at life..


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> he never does...its a constant cycle of babble with patriot "guns are bad...because they are" "why are they bad" "im a patriot...save the whales!"...thats the extent of info you'll get from him...
> 
> BTW, badass gun, i got to shoot the s&w 500 last year, bout the same size by the looks of it, but a BADASS kick.


dont start me on whales...its discusting the way they are hunted and i feel so sorry for the killer whales that are kept in captivity
[/quote]

heres an idea, if you feel so bad for them why dont you go and try to save them, if we are all really really lucky they will mistake you for food.
[/quote]

this is going a little off subject


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

patriot said:


> he never does...its a constant cycle of babble with patriot "guns are bad...because they are" "why are they bad" "im a patriot...save the whales!"...thats the extent of info you'll get from him...
> 
> BTW, badass gun, i got to shoot the s&w 500 last year, bout the same size by the looks of it, but a BADASS kick.


dont start me on whales...its discusting the way they are hunted and i feel so sorry for the killer whales that are kept in captivity
[/quote]

heres an idea, if you feel so bad for them why dont you go and try to save them, if we are all really really lucky they will mistake you for food.
[/quote]

this is going a little off subject
[/quote]

not realyl because if scrap was around with his massiive hand cannon he could save you from the whale but his only incentive would be to get a chnce to blast a whale with that massive piece, he would have no other interest in saving you, butkilling a whale would definately further his need to make up for a tiny mule..


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

thats sorta funny...very good


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ya, but you can be polite and still be a troll.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

patriot said:


> thats sorta funny...very good


 you think its good cause you think its true, i was making a joke about how much you suck..


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> thats sorta funny...very good


 you think its good cause you think its true, i was making a joke about how much you suck..
[/quote]

ok.....if thats what you think then i respect your opinion.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

OMFG, this is getting funny really fast...


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> OMFG, this is getting funny really fast...


glad you like it.. gun crime is a serious issue but im all for making it light hearted. and it seems to help keep the flaming down


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

patriot said:


> OMFG, this is getting funny really fast...


glad you like it.. gun crime is a serious issue but im all for making it light hearted. and it seems to help keep the flaming down
[/quote]

what exactly does any of this topic have to do with gun crime.. scrap has been going through all of the proper steps for months to aquire this piece legally and responsably and youv done nothing but sh*t all over him about being a gun owner..

how funny would it be to see one of those stupid useless bobbies drop a load in his big dumb hat if he was confronted by a S&W..


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> how funny would it be to see one of those stupid useless bobbies drop a load in his big dumb hat if he was confronted by a S&W..


There's no reason to start slagging off Britain and our police force.

He's an immigrant in Britain, He's not British, don't bring my country into this thread just because he lives here.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

whats crime? to law abiding citizens commit gun crimes? no, because then they wouldnt be law abiding citizens right? there are 200 million+guns legally registered in america, how many of them are used on a yearly basis to murder or maim. do you have statistics on that? because that would be interesting to see. see, law abiding citizens are law abiding...when you ban guns and make them turn theirs in, then only the non-law abiding citizens have guns to kill/maim with, and no law abiding citizens have guns to defend themselves with from criminals. criminals break into houses, law abiding citizens dont. thats what puts the law abiding in law abiding citizen.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> how funny would it be to see one of those stupid useless bobbies drop a load in his big dumb hat if he was confronted by a S&W..


There's no reason to start slagging off Britain and our police force.

He's an immigrant in Britain, He's not British, don't bring my country into this thread just because he lives here.
[/quote]

ok ok ill leave britian out of it..


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> how funny would it be to see one of those stupid useless bobbies drop a load in his big dumb hat if he was confronted by a S&W..


There's no reason to start slagging off Britain and our police force.

He's an immigrant in Britain, He's not British, don't bring my country into this thread just because he lives here.
[/quote]

ok ok ill leave britian out of it..
[/quote]

i feel british...and soon with gods will i hope to hold citizenship.

please dont derail this tread with this as from experience it ends in tears


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

patriot fan:

View attachment 109900


dude you post in every topicand its usually nonses with no actual contribution to the thread, intentionally getting people to engage you, then you pull this goody two shoes "dont derail the thread" crap..


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> patriot fan:
> 
> View attachment 109900
> 
> ...


i asked not to derail the tread cos i mean it, the whole issue of my current lifestyle has caused some debate on the uk forum and i REALLY dont want you or anybody else to go down this road....fact.
now can you return to the guns issue or not bother posting


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sorry for jacking your thread scrap..



patriot said:


> patriot fan:
> 
> View attachment 109900
> 
> ...


i asked not to derail the tread cos i mean it, * the whole issue of my current lifestyle has caused some debate on the uk forum and i REALLY dont want you or anybody else to go down this road....fact.*
now can you return to the guns issue or not bother posting
[/quote]

WTF DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING??????

here we go again,

this is a parody of patriot fan:

"guns are bad"

why

"cause they are"

you suck

"dont question my lifestyle"

what does your life style have to do with guns

"stop your derailing the thread"

you are the one that brought up something off topic

"leave my dad out of this it was my fault, i dropped the soap"
























"dont derail the thread"


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> patriot fan:
> 
> View attachment 109900
> 
> ...


i asked not to derail the tread cos i mean it, * the whole issue of my current lifestyle has caused some debate on the uk forum and i REALLY dont want you or anybody else to go down this road....fact.*
now can you return to the guns issue or not bother posting
[/quote]

WTF DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING??????

here we go again,

this is a parody of patriot fan:

"guns are bad"

why

"cause they are"

you suck

"dont question my lifestyle"

what does your life style have to do with guns

"stop your derailing the thread"

you are the one that brought up something off topic

"leave my dad out of this it was my fault, i dropped the soap"
























"dont derail the thread"
[/quote]

dad?......soap? what does that mean?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hahahha, this is awesome, I don't mind anyone derailing my thread, cause that's what a discussion is - it evolves and that's perfectly cool with me. But you really do suck, Patriot, sorry to have to tell you like it is.

Anyways, it took me 4 months and 5 visits to the police department to legally obtain that gun. Not to mention $400 in fees and be fingerprinted and subjected to an FBI background check and submit various forms of I.D. and notarized letters and such. And also not to mention that a bullet from the gun was sent to the NY State Police for filing into a database that would be able to track a bullet from a crime scene back to my gun. So all in all I'd say I have nothing to do with gun crime. And if I did I'd have one in 3 minutes according to all the news reports, from "Jayboy on the Corner" for $200. So you really do speak out of yer arse, Patriot. Do you ever hear people say "wanker" when you are around? They are probably talking about you, man. Not trying to be rude, but pointing out that you really do have a knack for being annoying and talking of things which you have no clue.

And Nismo, I love the analogy of the whale and me shooting it...but I might just wait till it nibbled on his leg or sumthin, just to be sure it really was attacking him, hahahah.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> Hahahha, this is awesome, I don't mind anyone derailing my thread, cause that's what a discussion is - it evolves and that's perfectly cool with me. But you really do suck, Patriot, sorry to have to tell you like it is.
> 
> Anyways, it took me 4 months and 5 visits to the police department to legally obtain that gun. Not to mention $400 in fees and be fingerprinted and subjected to an FBI background check and submit various forms of I.D. and notarized letters and such. And also not to mention that a bullet from the gun was sent to the NY State Police for filing into a database that would be able to track a bullet from a crime scene back to my gun. So all in all I'd say I have nothing to do with gun crime. And if I did I'd have one in 3 minutes according to all the news reports, from "Jayboy on the Corner" for $200. So you really do speak out of yer arse, Patriot. Do you ever hear people say "wanker" when you are around? They are probably talking about you, man. Not trying to be rude, but pointing out that you really do have a knack for being annoying and talking of things which you have no clue.
> 
> And Nismo, I love the analogy of the whale and me shooting it...but I might just wait till it nibbled on his leg or sumthin, just to be sure it really was attacking him, hahahah.










spot on


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Hahahha, this is awesome, I don't mind anyone derailing my thread, cause that's what a discussion is - it evolves and that's perfectly cool with me. But you really do suck, Patriot, sorry to have to tell you like it is.
> 
> Anyways, it took me 4 months and 5 visits to the police department to legally obtain that gun. Not to mention $400 in fees and be fingerprinted and subjected to an FBI background check and submit various forms of I.D. and notarized letters and such. And also not to mention that a bullet from the gun was sent to the NY State Police for filing into a database that would be able to track a bullet from a crime scene back to my gun. So all in all I'd say I have nothing to do with gun crime. And if I did I'd have one in 3 minutes according to all the news reports, from "Jayboy on the Corner" for $200. So you really do speak out of yer arse, Patriot. Do you ever hear people say "wanker" when you are around? They are probably talking about you, man. Not trying to be rude, but pointing out that you really do have a knack for being annoying and talking of things which you have no clue.
> 
> And Nismo, I love the analogy of the whale and me shooting it...but I might just wait till it nibbled on his leg or sumthin, just to be sure it really was attacking him, hahahah.


wow you went through all that crap just to own such a large hand gun...impressive
there must be a link between inferiority and desire. but well done for going through all that paperwork.

now that you have got the gun i hope your not gonna leave it lying about incase kids pick it up.

i dont approve but i accept your rite to own the gun and lets hope your carefull.......good luck


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

patriot said:


> wow you went through all that crap just to own such a large hand gun...impressive
> there must be a link between inferiority and desire. but well done for going through all that paperwork.
> 
> now that you have got the gun i hope your not gonna leave it lying about incase kids pick it up.
> ...


Wow, talk about a back handed compliment. And no, it has 1) a combination trigger lock, 2) a keyed chain lock, 3) is in a key locked metal suitcase, and 4) is in a heavy duty gun vault. So I say if any little kid can get through all that then he can have it.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> wow you went through all that crap just to own such a large hand gun...impressive
> there must be a link between inferiority and desire. but well done for going through all that paperwork.
> 
> now that you have got the gun i hope your not gonna leave it lying about incase kids pick it up.
> ...


Wow, talk about a back handed compliment. And no, it has 1) a combination trigger lock, 2) a keyed chain lock, 3) is in a key locked metal suitcase, and 4) is in a heavy duty gun vault. So I say if any little kid can get through all that then he can have it.








[/quote]

good to see your taking precautions...very good


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

patriot said:


> good to see your taking precautions...very good


SO GLAD to have your approval...I was wondering if I was gonna be able to get any sleep tonight. [/sarcasm]


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> good to see your taking precautions...very good


SO GLAD to have your approval...I was wondering if I was gonna be able to get any sleep tonight. [/sarcasm]
[/quote]

sleep well.

can i ask something though?
alot of the reasons used for keeping a hand gun are that its a self defence tool i.e if your maybe burgled tonight while your asleep. if you have to keep the weapon all locked up then how will you be able to access it quickly enough to use it.
realistically a person would need to keep the gun unlocked and next to the bed to get any real safety from it


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

patriot said:


> sleep well.
> 
> can i ask something though?
> alot of the reasons used for keeping a hand gun are that its a self defence tool i.e if your maybe burgled tonight while your asleep. if you have to keep the weapon all locked up then how will you be able to access it quickly enough to use it.
> realistically a person would need to keep the gun unlocked and next to the bed to get any real safety from it


You've never heard of quick access gunsafes?


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

so would this quick access gunsafe be kept in the bedroom?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

patriot said:


> so would this quick access gunsafe be kept in the bedroom?


Depends on the model. There are even safes that attach to your bedframe.

Personally I don't even own a safe or gunlock. My gun goes everywhere I go, same with my wife's gun. At night it goes in the nightstands next to our bed. I was taught by example. My father never ( and I mean never) left the house without his firearm. There have been a few times he's needed his firearm, those times drove the point home for me.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> so would this quick access gunsafe be kept in the bedroom?


Depends on the model. There are even safes that attach to your bedframe.

Personally I don't even own a safe or gunlock. My gun goes everywhere I go, same with my wife's gun. At night it goes in the nightstands next to our bed. I was taught by example. My father never ( and I mean never) left the house without his firearm. There have been a few times he's needed his firearm, those times drove the point home for me.
[/quote]

and this is legal?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Yes. In my state concieled carry is legal and perfectly acceptable.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

patriot said:


> wow you went through all that crap just to own such a large hand gun...impressive
> there must be a link between inferiority and desire. but well done for going through all that paperwork.
> 
> now that you have got the gun i hope your not gonna leave it lying about incase kids pick it up.
> ...


Wow, talk about a back handed compliment. And no, it has 1) a combination trigger lock, 2) a keyed chain lock, 3) is in a key locked metal suitcase, and 4) is in a heavy duty gun vault. So I say if any little kid can get through all that then he can have it.








[/quote]

good to see your taking precautions...very good
[/quote]

Sad thing about soooooooo many precautions is due to the lack of parenting going on these days. When I was young I was taught to fear/respect firearms. My pops didn't need to lock all the guns with trigger locks nor lock them in a safe. I was PARENTED correctly. So often now days a kid will grab a gun and pop someone and the fault is NOT with gun but rather the child and the parent who chose something else over proper parenting. When I was growing up you could still take guns to school. NOTHING EVER HAPPENED, but that's because everyone respected them and new what they were/are capable of. I'm so sick and tired of America's new policy of pointing the finger at the other person or inanimate objects. The person whol pulls the trigger, drinks the bottle and drives, or does the direct action is the person responsible, not the object he was using. Sorry for my rant


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

So I did a little check on the Corbon options for the 460. The stuff you bought is the lighter ammo. I know the Pi family personaly after some other shows with the Corbon products, they make the fastest S&W500 ammo available. But, they have an option for the 460 that is out of this world, in the Deep Penetraiting line: 460 S&W MAG, 200 GR. DPX 
2300 FPS/ 2350 FTLBS $55 for a box of 20 
check www.corbon.com
Get some shots of your first shoot with the new hardwear!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah well, with all the emo kids running around, its a freakin accident waiting to happen.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

nice gun sweet


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Scrap, you really need to move to a free state. All it takes is going to the gun shop, picking out your weapon, and a quick 30sec call and you walk out with new gun in hand! Or gun shows. Hell I just bought an M4 clone at a gun show from an amorer for the Indiana National Guard that he built for himself to match his M4 used in Afghanistan! I paid the man and walked out with a beautiful rifle!

Scrappy and crosshair are right. Many of these gun accidents involving children could easily be avoided, not by putting 200 different locks on a gun, but by parents TEACHING their kids about them. Its the seven year old who finds his dad pistol in the drawer that pulls the trigger and kills a friend because he didnt know anyhting about it not the seven year old whose dad has taken him to the range since he was 5 and knows the weapons are real and really powerful. The second child also doesnt have that "Im not suppose to touch this so I am" mentallity because he knows that he can shoot it as often as he likes when dad gets home.

Im only 20 but growing up in the south seeing a truck drive by with several guns on a rack in the back was no big deal. Now a days even there around the big city you get funny looks.

Anyhow, Patriot I personally invite you to come down the second weekend in October. I will even let you stay in the guest apartment that week (well I doubt it actually cause Im sure your hippy ass smells!) and we will go the nations largest civilian machine gun shoot. I garuntee you 110% you will have a blast (no pun intended) and your views on firearms and the people who own them will change....at least a little. At this show you will see everyone from billionaires to hill billies from down in the holler to millitia men coming out of their bunker. dont wear a tie die shirt with green peace or U.N. on it and you should be fine!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> Scrap, you really need to move to a free state. All it takes is going to the gun shop, picking out your weapon, and a quick 30sec call and you walk out with new gun in hand! Or gun shows. Hell I just bought an M4 clone at a gun show from an amorer for the Indiana National Guard that he built for himself to match his M4 used in Afghanistan! I paid the man and walked out with a beautiful rifle!
> 
> Scrappy and crosshair are right. Many of these gun accidents involving children could easily be avoided, not by putting 200 different locks on a gun, but by parents TEACHING their kids about them. Its the seven year old who finds his dad pistol in the drawer that pulls the trigger and kills a friend because he didnt know anyhting about it not the seven year old whose dad has taken him to the range since he was 5 and knows the weapons are real and really powerful. The second child also doesnt have that "Im not suppose to touch this so I am" mentallity because he knows that he can shoot it as often as he likes when dad gets home.
> 
> ...


i think i've seen that on that american shooter show or whatever its called...either way, really cool. i've shot SMG's and machine guns at my local range (www.gunsnh.com) but some of the sh*t they shoot at that show is UNREAL! and definately one of the coolest events ever!


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

At these shows you can rent your standard MP-5s, AKMs, M-16s ect but you can also rent MG-42s Browning AA guns, flame throwers glock 18s, and everything inbetween. Its nuts!


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

[/quote]

i think i've seen that on that american shooter show or whatever its called...either way, really cool. i've shot SMG's and machine guns at my local range (www.gunsnh.com) but some of the sh*t they shoot at that show is UNREAL! and definately one of the coolest events ever!
[/quote]

You are correct the Knob Creek shoot was featured on American Shooter a few years ago, the show is now called Shooting USA


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have read most of this thread and this is my solution. Everybody needs to read this. Anti and pro-gun. Read the fact and then make your opinions. But at least do your reaserch.

View attachment 109993


It has many factualy statistics. For those who ae ignorant this will enlighten you.


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

guns like that put a smile on my face


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Timmy44221 said:


> I have read most of this thread and this is my solution. Everybody needs to read this. Anti and pro-gun. Read the fact and then make your opinions. But at least do your reaserch.
> 
> View attachment 109993
> 
> ...


That link forgot a key aspect to the "Militia" arguement that militia is supposed to mean national guard.
The Second Amendment was ratified in 1787, 130 years before any national guard unit was formed.(The first formed in 1917)


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

> patriot it would be nice if you had a fire arm in your hand and no knowledge of gun safety in a solid steel room that would casue the bullet to riccocet until it made contact with a soft object to absorb its velocity on one side and allow it to exit out the other side with a satasfing splat sound.. then you really could be the poster boy for gun safety so so aspire to be..
> 
> what was that????
> 
> ...


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

old part of a old tread...your trouble mongering mr alan!!!!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

patriot said:


> old part of a old tread...your trouble mongering mr alan!!!!!!


your like an old women....stop grizzling at everything.if i want to hear old woman moan i'll talk my wife

for god sake...like it of leave


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> old part of a old tread...your trouble mongering mr alan!!!!!!


your like an old women....stop grizzling at everything.if i want to hear old woman moan i'll talk my wife

for god sake...like it of leave
[/quote]

i dont like directed type abuse as it always ends in tears..usually yours. this tread is over and you have dug it back up to start more of your weekend arguments.....grow up or create a decent debate to which a point is made


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm with Patriot on this one.

Scrappydoo, I personally don't think it's wrong for people to own a gun, but do you think you should have to carry it around with you?
I think that's pretty sad.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I'm with Patriot on this one.
> 
> Scrappydoo, I personally don't think it's wrong for people to own a gun, but do you think you should have to carry it around with you?
> I think that's pretty sad.


spaceman...put your space helmets on you might get some crap commin your way from the others....but your correct


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

From a longtime gun owner.................that pistol is worthless







You just gotta have the biggest........nothing else


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> From a longtime gun owner.................that pistol is worthless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if you read the thread, but it's his hunting gun.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I'm with Patriot on this one.
> 
> Scrappydoo, I personally don't think it's wrong for people to own a gun, but do you think you should have to carry it around with you?
> I think that's pretty sad.










riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, do yourself a favor and get out to say,............. some places where the average income is below 15k and where cops don't frequent. Then tell me about your sad tales of carrying a gun


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

armac said:


> From a longtime gun owner.................that pistol is worthless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worthless? It shoots flat to 250 yards, and with enough power to take down anything that walks on this good earth, and with the versatility to shoot three different calibers to save $$ and wrist sprains. From a longtime hunter...that gun is a piece of art, and worth every penny.


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

Im not sure people relized that that gun is for hinting, and persicion shooting, not defence.

On that note. MY firarms (I have many) are often storted loaded, and accesable. Would/do I carry them. Yes.

I would rather be judged by twelve, than carried by six.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the only problem i see with that piece for defense is the size in terms of being able to quickly aim and shoot and that the round and load is so large and fast that you would run the risk of shooting through teh house and hitting an innocent if you missed an intruder..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> the only problem i see with that piece for defense is the size in terms of being able to quickly aim and shoot and that the round and load is so large and fast that you would run the risk of shooting through teh house and hitting an innocent if you missed an intruder..


word, and b/c there's a scope on it it makes it hard for close up aiming, and the long barrel makes it easier for a bad guy to grab on to and even wrestle away from me...not to mention the fact that in nyc, a burglar will even sue you if he lives, or his family will if he dies!! What a f*cked up world.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> the only problem i see with that piece for defense is the size in terms of being able to quickly aim and shoot and that the round and load is so large and fast that you would run the risk of shooting through teh house and hitting an innocent if you missed an intruder..


word, and b/c there's a scope on it it makes it hard for close up aiming, and the long barrel makes it easier for a bad guy to grab on to and even wrestle away from me...not to mention the fact that in nyc, a burglar will even sue you if he lives, or his family will if he dies!! What a f*cked up world.
[/quote]

those scum will sue you if they trip and break there ankle, its totally fucked and the real problem is the laywers that take there cases, scum..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> those scum will sue you if they trip and break there ankle, its totally fucked and the real problem is the laywers that take there cases, scum..


And then the lawyers that don't take those cases get sued for discrimination.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I'm with Patriot on this one.
> 
> Scrappydoo, I personally don't think it's wrong for people to own a gun, but do you think you should have to carry it around with you?
> I think that's pretty sad.










riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, do yourself a favor and get out to say,............. some places where the average income is below 15k and where cops don't frequent. Then tell me about your sad tales of carrying a gun








[/quote]

I can sympathize with that. But I'm talking about people with an average income, living in a place with a crime rate low enough as to make a gun not a necessity.
Take where I live as an example, CBS, a community of about 25 000 people. I know a few people, who carry a gun, which is illegal here, and this place hasn't had a murder in years. The crime rate is real low, the only thing you have to worry about is the occasional B&E, usually depending on where you live in CBS. A few places have people who have low incomes, but even there the crime rate is actually not bad, in comparison to other parts of Canada. So what I'm saying is, in an area like this, you really don't need a gun. Maybe one in your house, just in case, but not with you at all times.
In the areas you're referring to, of course a gun may be a necessity. I just think alot of people are a little gun crazy, bringing their gun places they really don't need to.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the point is, you dont need a gun UNTIL you need a gun. refer to the expression, better safe than sorry. you never need to lock your doors UNTIL someone breaks in...but then its too late. you never NEED to fill your gas tank with gas until you run out, but then its too late...the remedy, fill the gas tank BEFORE it runs out, lock your door BEFORE its broken into, carry a gun BEFORE you get robbed...me personally, i wouldnt carry a gun, because i know that i wouldnt shoot someone, my opinion is that there are good people who are responsible who carry guns, and then there are nutcases...so im sort of on the fence with the concealed carry thing, but i do support the 2nd.

as for carrying THAT gun? anyone who carrys THAT gun for self defense has never taken a gun course, that gun is so hard to tote that by the time you pull it from its holster you've been beaten to death with a newspaper. not a good choice of carry weapon.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

armac said:


> From a longtime gun owner.................that pistol is worthless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think from a long time gun owner, you would realize this is a great hunting handgun.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> So what I'm saying is, in an area like this, you really don't need a gun. Maybe one in your house, just in case, but not with you at all times.
> In the areas you're referring to, of course a gun may be a necessity. I just think alot of people are a little gun crazy, bringing their gun places they really don't need to.


Ummm..... So you might need a gun while you're at home, but you won't ever need it when you're not at home? If anything, your home is the safest place you can be.

I carry because I understand it's my responsibility to protect myself and my family. Law enforcement's only responsibilities (in my country) is protecting the city/state and citizenry as a whole, but your personal protection is your own problem. If there's a bank robbery going on the same time you call in your home invasion, where do you think they're going first.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> the point is, you dont need a gun UNTIL you need a gun. refer to the expression, better safe than sorry. you never need to lock your doors UNTIL someone breaks in...but then its too late. you never NEED to fill your gas tank with gas until you run out, but then its too late...the remedy, fill the gas tank BEFORE it runs out, lock your door BEFORE its broken into, carry a gun BEFORE you get robbed...me personally, i wouldnt carry a gun, because i know that i wouldnt shoot someone, my opinion is that there are good people who are responsible who carry guns, and then there are nutcases...so im sort of on the fence with the concealed carry thing, but i do support the 2nd.
> 
> as for carrying THAT gun? anyone who carrys THAT gun for self defense has never taken a gun course, that gun is so hard to tote that by the time you pull it from its holster you've been beaten to death with a newspaper. not a good choice of carry weapon.


you never need a brain until you ge internet access and start posting rambling non-sense...

you never need to loose weight untill you cant see your weiner or get laid..


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Well here in Newfoundland, there is no violent crime.
I mean basically none.
Anytime someone gets mugged, it's in the papers, since it happens so rarely.
The only crime that takes place is B&E, which is why you'd need a gun in your house.
Outside around here, you're always safe.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

oh shut the f*ck up nismo...i hope you fall off the boat when you go on your little pfury fishing trip and drown, then i'll come on here and post "nismo never NEEDED a life preserver until he fell off the boat like the retarded NJ jackass that he is...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> oh shut the f*ck up nismo...i hope you fall off the boat when you go on your little pfury fishing trip and drown, then i'll come on here and post "nismo never NEEDED a life preserver until he fell off the boat like the retarded NJ jackass that he is...


doode i was just kidding no need to take it so personal and get so worked up..

never need a sense of humor until someone funnier comes along and owns you..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Well here in Newfoundland, there is no violent crime.
> I mean basically none.
> Anytime someone gets mugged, it's in the papers, since it happens so rarely.
> The only crime that takes place is B&E, which is why you'd need a gun in your house.
> Outside around here, you're always safe.


So you're using the opinions formed in your quiet peaceful town to tell others it's sad they choose to carry a firearm legally? Not everywhere has white picket fences brother. There's a whole new world out there, I suggest you check it out sometime.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice Old School I rember the TV Show Spenser For Hire the Black guy had a Colt Python with a very long Barrel.

Im serously thinking about a Barrett 8A2 Semi 50BMG


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Well here in Newfoundland, there is no violent crime.
> I mean basically none.
> Anytime someone gets mugged, it's in the papers, since it happens so rarely.
> The only crime that takes place is B&E, which is why you'd need a gun in your house.
> Outside around here, you're always safe.


So you're using the opinions formed in your quiet peaceful town to tell others it's sad they choose to carry a firearm legally? Not everywhere has white picket fences brother. There's a whole new world out there, I suggest you check it out sometime.
[/quote]

LOL there isnt a news paper big enough to report all of the crime that happens in one day where scrap500 lives..

newfoundland is 111,390 square km and has a population of about 500,000 people..

the bronx is 2 square km with and estimated population of 1,363,198 (2003 census). about half or third of that is some fiarly unfriendly ghetto neighborhoods....


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Seriously, I could have stopped a lot of crime if NYC allowed carry, 'cause I've seen a lot of things happen that shouldn't have. Instead all I could do was call 911. Not trying to be a hero, just saying in some places things happen a lot more than in other places, and the citizens are left defenseless. Do you think Collin Ferguson would have been able to shoot as many people on the Long Island Rail Road if people carried? Do you think as many cab drivers would get robbed & murdered if people carried? After Bernie Geotz shot those five thugs who tried to mug him with a screwdriver on the NYC subway in the early 80's, subway crime went down like 45% or sumthin. Same thing in FL - crime went down a lot when legal carry was instilled. You simply can't claim that legal ownership & carrying does not deter/halt crimes, because it does, in case after case & place after place. I hear the crime rate skyrocketed in the UK after laws were passed disallowing handguns, no?



nismo driver said:


> LOL there isnt a news paper big enough to report all of the crime that happens in one day where scrap500 lives..
> 
> newfoundland is 111,390 square km and has a population of about 500,000 people..
> 
> the bronx is 2 square km with and estimated population of 1,363,198 (2003 census). about half or third of that is some fiarly unfriendly ghetto neighborhoods....


WORD! I live in a nice part, but gotta go thru the bad parts to get to Manhattan for work. Not to mention how those people easily come over to the nice parts to rob, mug, burglarize, steal cars & stuff out of backyards. And anyone of them can get a gun in 7.6 seconds, with no paperwork or fingerprinting or waiting for 4 months like I had to, or fear of having a bullet tracked back to them.


----------

